# Alder lake owners club



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 4, 2021)

Not sure how many people will end up buying these, but I have so if you have you can post in here with tips suggestions or just pics of your baby.

I have a i7 12700k and Asus Rog Strix Z690-A WiFi D4. i will be ordering a Lian Li o11D XL Rog on Monday.

Here are pics of mine









Bit of an OC see how it goes, cooling should be good enough.


----------



## Garlic (Dec 16, 2021)

Here’s my system, so far so happy. 12 gen performance is amazing


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2021)

Same board. It's a good one and imo the best DDR4 board for ADL. Why the fan on the ram? mines at 3800 1.4v and does not need a fan
Here's mine now


----------



## Garlic (Dec 16, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Same board. It's a good one and imo the best DDR4 board for ADL. Why the fan on the ram? mines at 3800 1.4v and does not need a fan
> Here's mine now
> View attachment 229155


My ram is touching each other and is at 1.5 volts, so active cooling helps


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2021)

Garlic said:


> My ram is touching each other and is at 1.5 volts, so active cooling helps



What speed yo running them at 1.5? mine are B die, which i assume yours are.


----------



## Garlic (Dec 16, 2021)

Tigger said:


> What speed yo running them at 1.5? mine are B die, which i assume yours are.


3733 cl14, I don’t have very good bin of bdie, they’re 3600 16-16-16-36 at 1.35


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2021)

Garlic said:


> 3733 cl14, I don’t have very good bin of bdie, they’re 3600 16-16-16-36 at 1.35



Mine are stock 3600 16/16/16/36 1.35 but will do 3800 14/15/13/28 at 1.5v


----------



## Garlic (Dec 17, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Mine are stock 3600 16/16/16/36 1.35 but will do 3800 14/15/13/28 at 1.5v


I guess G.Skill just have tighter binning


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2021)

Garlic said:


> I guess G.Skill just have tighter binning



These are not bad, apparently will do 4000+ but not tried


----------



## Garlic (Dec 17, 2021)

Surely there's more than 2 alder owners here, or perhaps people on tpu just really hate alder


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 17, 2021)

My 12700K rig is about half completed. I put the LGA 1700 mounting hardware for my Arctic LF II 280 on the ASRock Z690 Steel Legend WiFi then installed the CPU last night. I also installed the Samsung 980 Pro 1TB and Samsung 970 EVO 1TB on it before calling it a night. I have to do some slight Dremel mods to the case for the 280 to fit properly (the 360 I planned on using just won't fit no matter what I mod) and planned on doing that today along with final assembly but the power went out here at 8 a.m. this morning and didn't come back on until 9:30 tonight. 

I'll be using 64GB of G.Skill TridentZ 3600 C16 (4x16) that I had on hand.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2021)

Garlic said:


> Surely there's more than 2 alder owners here, or perhaps people on tpu just really hate alder



There isn't many i think it's a bit RED here.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 17, 2021)

Garlic said:


> Surely there's more than 2 alder owners here, or perhaps people on tpu just really hate alder















Make it 3 : )


----------



## ruff0r (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2021)

Nice to see a couple more. How you enjoying the powah!!!!! 



ruff0r said:


> View attachment 229262View attachment 229263View attachment 229264View attachment 229266


Only 2 screws holding CPU cooler?


----------



## 1100R (Dec 17, 2021)

I have already gathered this stuff, waiting for RAM, delivery scheduled for January 5.


----------



## vMax65 (Dec 17, 2021)

Just though I would add mine...12700K, DDR4 3600, RTX 3080 and the Asus Srtix-A D4 which has been great...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi guys and welcome.

Feel free to post pics, tips, and anything else Alder relater in here.


----------



## Braegnok (Dec 17, 2021)

My daily driver Z690 Apex,.. the i9 12th gen chip does vary well under water.

Updated to Version 0811 BIOS, currently running default settings.

Time Spy: http://www.3dmark.com/spy/24945521

PCMARK 10: http://www.3dmark.com/pcm10b/1335269

3D Mark Temps:


System Summary:


New Quantum Velocity block & Quantum Vector FE with active backplate.


----------



## vMax65 (Dec 17, 2021)

Braegnok said:


> My daily driver Z690 Apex,.. the i9 12th gen chip does vary well under water.
> 
> Updated to Version 0811 BIOS, currently running default settings.
> 
> ...


Impressive! The EK block looks great..


----------



## ruff0r (Dec 17, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Nice to see a couple more. How you enjoying the powah!!!!!
> 
> 
> Only 2 screws holding CPU cooler?


Customer States : Cpu Watercooler will not fit , No LGA 1700 kit available. Sooo i got out my Dremel and made it fit, temps are fine .


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 17, 2021)

Launch Day 12900K here.. and Asus Strix Z690-A D4 board, seems like a popular choice.
I'm in the minority with cooling Mine's on air, I had to cut a small piece of plastic off the VRM heatsink to get the Noctua U12A to fit 
Previously had my corsair H150I on it, but i just prefer air so i went ahead and broke out the Dremel.

Temps are good though, 74C under full load. Cinebench loop


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2021)

I have my eyes on this-
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/ek-w...ck-for-intel-1700-nickel-plexi-wc-a7b-ek.html
And this-
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/ek-w...d-rgb-distribution-plate-plexi-wc-9yn-ek.html
For my loop

I like the Distribution thing.


----------



## vMax65 (Dec 20, 2021)

Hi all, just a quick sanity check as I start down the road of Alder Lake overclocking which seems a bit more complicated. I have overclocked my 12700K through a per core overclock, 1 core at 5.4GHz, 2 cores at 5.3GHz, 3 to 4 cores at 5.2GHz and 5 to 6 cores at 5.2GHz and 7 to 8 cores at 5GHz. E Cores synced at 39 with a ring of 40. I have gone for an adaptive vcore at 1.35v...Running Cinebench R23 I am hitting 88 degrees C on the hottest core. This is with a 360mm AIO. Would this be okay for a 24/7 overclock?

Idle temps in the UK are good between 21 o 26 degrees C...


----------



## ruff0r (Dec 20, 2021)

vMax65 said:


> Hi all, just a quick sanity check as I start down the road of Alder Lake overclocking which seems a bit more complicated. I have overclocked my 12700K through a per core overclock, 1 core at 5.4GHz, 2 cores at 5.3GHz, 3 to 4 cores at 5.2GHz and 5 to 6 cores at 5.2GHz and 7 to 8 cores at 5GHz. E Cores synced at 39 with a ring of 40. I have gone for an adaptive vcore at 1.35v...Running Cinebench R23 I am hitting 88 degrees C on the hottest core. This is with a 360mm AIO. Would this be okay for a 24/7 overclock?
> 
> Idle temps in the UK are good between 21 o 26 degrees C...


https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...CPU%92s-require-Modern-Overclocking-Solutions 
A very long read about Memory and CPU OC on Alder Lake but i recommend it to you.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2022)

It was pretty pointless starting this. There are not enough on TPU that have them or do but do not bother posting in here.

There is so much vitreol against ADL by AMD users who will never have one so will never understand how good they are or how cool they run when used for gaming or general use which i do not understand why, you have your AMD and will never buy a ADL CPU so why shit in most Intel threads making it into a anti Intel or AMD vs Intel crap.

I will not be replying to any such thread again, i am sick of the crap.

I really wish i had never got the ADL setup, i should have kept the dead end AMD AM4 setup till AM5 came out. Could have at east joined in the Intel baiting then too.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 23, 2022)

I have two ADL rigs now; 12600K & 12700K. They're both nearly identical and I think the 12600K is slightly more of the Silicon Lottery winner when it comes to overclocking. I haven't posted much about them because they're works in progress. I also have other issues far more serious going on in my life that limit my time to work on them at the moment. 

I recently updated the OS's to Win 11 Pro 22H2 and haven't finished properly configuring either one of them. I'm not the type to post until it's actually merited. Both perform spectacularly though and I hope to have benchmarks and pictures up in the near future when I'm physically able to.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2022)

Gigabyte Z690 Aorus Master, i7 12700K, 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 6000Mhz DDR5, Samsung 980 Pro 1TB.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 23, 2022)

Somehow never saw this thread. Give me a couple and I will drop a couple system imges on this post...

System specs rig.




Test rig.


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 23, 2022)

Tigger said:


> It was pretty pointless starting this. There are not enough on TPU that have them or do but do not bother posting in here.
> 
> There is so much vitreol against ADL by AMD users who will never have one so will never understand how good they are or how cool they run when used for gaming or general use which i do not understand why, you have your AMD and will never buy a ADL CPU so why shit in most Intel threads making it into a anti Intel or AMD vs Intel crap.
> 
> ...



I kinda get what you are saying.
I switched to ADL from a first gen Zen in 2022 february or so and whenever I mention this somewhere I get questioned why the fuck did I do that.

Tired of explaining every time that I had my reasons and at the time it was the better deal where I live even with the mobo price included rather than upgrading into my aging B350 so I went with the newer platform instead with better/newer feature set.
At the time my specific board had no official support either for the 5000 serie and the non X 5600 did not exist yet and even the second hand 3600-3700x were overpriced here so I noped out of that route.

I have no problem with AMD or Intel, simply buy whatever is best for my budget and use case and this time around ADL won that with the 12100F cause AMD had nothing to offer in that range.
So far I have no issues with it, it does exactly what I needed it for and it was a massive upgrade over my 1600x in some of the crappy single thread limited games I play. _'even in multi thread ones actually..'_

This platform will serve me for a long time I think, I'm not a power user nor chase crazy FPS numbers and I can still drop in upgrade to a 12400 or maybe a Raptor lake CPU later down the line if I ever need it. _'Yeh I don't really feel like posting on the forums lately..'_


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 24, 2022)

I have no problem with either, just a problem with the number of imo shit posts against Intel ADL by people who know fuck all but the spew spouted by people who have never had hands on with one. 

Imo the 12700k is the best gaming and general use CPU out now. You can't count the 5800X3D as it is good for gaming but so so for other stuff and beaten by the 12700k in non gaming stuff.


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I have no problem with either, just a problem with the number of imo shit posts against Intel ADL by people who know fuck all but the spew spouted by people who have never had hands on with one.
> 
> Imo the 12700k is the best gaming and general use CPU out now. You can't count the 5800X3D as it is good for gaming but so so for other stuff and beaten by the 12700k in non gaming stuff.


It seems to me that most people don't care much for the E cores... much like most people didn't care much for Bulldozer.

From where I stand, I'm not how strong the E cores really are, but I've seen a post somewhere on here claiming that the E cores are about as strong as a Skylake core... which is already much faster than my Sandy Bridge cores


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 24, 2022)

hat said:


> It seems to me that most people don't care much for the E cores... much like most people didn't care much for Bulldozer.
> 
> From where I stand, I'm not how strong the E cores really are, but I've seen a post somewhere on here claiming that the E cores are about as strong as a Skylake core... which is already much faster than my Sandy Bridge cores



Iirc w1zzard tested E cores only and they are pretty good. I don't really understand the problem with something that drastically increases MT performance. Imo as i have stated, why run something like discord on a P core while gaming when it can be run on a E core, leaving the P cores to be exclusively used for the game task. That is if you just have Discord running, what about all your other background tasks which are using the P cores too. If you did not have E cores, there is a lot of stuff using your cores while you are running your game, which are obviously going to impact game performance.


----------

